# Paris Roubaix TV Coverage



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Is Universal Sports or anybody else covering Paris Roubaix?


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

cycling.tv has live coverage... 7 to 11 am east coast tiime.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

This site has worked well for me in the past:

http://www.sportlemon.tv/c-9.html


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

paris-roubaix will be broadcast on NBCSports Network. Not NBC, but NBCSports Network. This is the old Versus and even older OLN and older still Outdoor Life Network. I believe coverage starts around 7:00am Central.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

NBC universal sports (formerly VS.) is showing live at 9am ET and additional recap at 7:30 ET I believe.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Guod said:


> NBC universal sports (formerly VS.) is showing live at 9am ET and additional recap at 7:30 ET I believe.


they are doing 2 hrs in the morning and then 3 hours in the evening.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wonder..*

how many commercials you'll see vs. coverage.. Ck out cyclingfans.com for no BS coverage.. Sometimes they'll have a channel that Sean Kelly commentates.. Much better than Bob Roll and crew..


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.steephill.tv/classics/paris-roubaix/


----------

